# Hilly's guide to looking like a drama queen...



## Hilly (Nov 8, 2008)

Pretty Dramatic look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. I am a very oily gal. After using my moisturizer, I used my oil blotting sheets to sop up any grease. Gross huh?






2. Apply Bare study paint pot all over your lips all the way up to your brows!






3. Take True Chartreuse piggie or anything kinda a crazy lime greenish color and put it all over your lids! The key here, is to make sure your brush looks filthy! 






4. Take Violet pigment (and definitely be sure to drop some on top of a pallet for fun) and use your 217 brush and go all the way above your lid just into the crease. As if you were dwaring a rainbow or something. I hope that makes sense...












5. Take Fertile eyeshadow and also use your 217 brush to do the outer half of your creases. This color was from Starnge hybrid, so if you have a nice deep purple, that will work too. 











oops gotta get the casserole outta the oven. Looks gross as hell, but it is tasty! Turkey Sausage cheddar brunch casserole!






6. Take your 224 and go into beauty marked. Just pat it into your outer, outer crease. What a sexy color!












7. I used my holiday 217 brush to use some Beautiful Iris eyeshadow and kinda use it to blend everything together. 












8. Use some Parfait Amour and put it on under your lower lash line. 







9. Take some Shroom or any favorite highlight and put that ish under your brows!






10. Go for a Cleopatra look and take some blacktrack fluidline to make your self some inner and outer winger liner. Really dramatic! Notice, mysteriously ihave mascara on. Hmmm.







11. I did my brows using Show Off Brow Set using my 266 brush.







12. Paint foundation onto your face! I use Select Spf 15 in NW 20






13. Use your MSF in SOft and Gentle!






14. Take Silver Stroke fluidline and put it on your waterline or in your bottom lashes. 






15. Use some Real Desire lipglass






Camera Whore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































Cat Nap time!! My little Grover is off to dream land...wait- it's only 5:15!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

I love this Hilly!  Especially the part about taking the casserole out.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great look - I love the colours, so vibrant and sexy.  You look hot.

And I love Grovie!!  Yay, she has returned. ;-)


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 8, 2008)

Great tut!  I love the bold, contrasting colors.  You look gorgeous!  That casserole looks yummy, too - where's the tut for that?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great look!! That casserole looks scrumptous


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 8, 2008)

Really Nice... Your casserole made me hungry...


----------



## Moxy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yummy - you and the casserole! Damn I want your sense of humour. And Grover. She can come over for holidays and play with my kitty


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2008)

reminds me of a petrilude look. 
awesome tut!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea Grover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is such a cutie!  Great job Hilly!  I really love the picture of you outside.  You look gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww girl you always crack me up and make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, for sure!

I love this dramatic look! Those colors are fab on you and the liner is hot. Holla to my fellow NW20 buddy!
Great tut!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha here is the casserole recipe:

BREAKFAST CASSEROLE:
:
Box pork-flavored stuffing mix
1 pound turkey sausage, browned, drained
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
8  eggs, beaten
2 cups low-fat milk
1 teaspoon, salt
1/2 tsp. dry mustard
pepper to taste

Preparation:
Sprinkle contents of boxed stuffing mix into greased three-quart baking dish. Sprinkle evenly with sausage and half of cheese. Mix eggs, milk, salt, dry mustard and pepper. Pour over ingredients in pan. Cover with remaining cheese. May cover and chill overnight. (if left overnight, remove from refrigerator 15 minutes before baking). Bake 45 -60 minutes at 350 degrees or until set. (When you insert knife, it should come out clean). Serves eight.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 9, 2008)

great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 casserole looks yummy!


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

great tutorial!! You are toooooo funny!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Great tutorial! Thank you!
And I am hungry now too.


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! Chartruse has definitely moved to the top of my wishlist!

Oh, and that casserole looks friggen delish!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 14, 2008)

hot look...i luv the fluidline you put on the bottom


----------



## User49 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lovely! Really looks cute! I don't eat red meats but I love caseroles! Yumeeey.  I can't ever seem to make violet pigment look good on me. I try and try. I dont know what it is but purples don't look great on me. But looks awesome on you!


----------



## Mandypaul (Nov 14, 2008)

great tutorial you look so pretty


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

Love this look... it's more like beauty queen!

You're very pretty btw!


----------



## rbella (Nov 20, 2008)

I seriously have no words for how freaking gorgeous this is.  You look fantastic.  I will try to copy...


----------



## willowfaery (Dec 28, 2008)

I laughed so much reading this...
Thank you so so much for cheering me up.
I especially loved step 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I should follow that to the letter Lol

You look fantastic and this is my fave tut of all.
Thanks
mwah 
Jules xxx


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 31, 2008)

Great tutorial -- you look great and it very entertaining!!  Thanks!


----------

